
Parents in the college-admissions scandal were responding to a changing America - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/04/what-college-admissions-scandal-reveals/586468/
======
chmaynard
The college-admissions scandal clearly delineates the difference between Old
Money and New Money. Old Money would never get caught cheating in this manner.
They would take advantage of their old boy network and bribe the school with
the promise of a big donation. New Money doesn't have access to this network,
so they have to resort to doing business with a slimeball like Singer.

